# Phrag besseae var flavum 'Golden Goose'



## Orchid-fever (Apr 6, 2013)

Phrag besseae var flavum 'Golden Goose' 
2nd blooming natural spread of 8.4cm 
I hope it will lay golden eggs


----------



## e-spice (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice one!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 6, 2013)

Lovely! If it laid an egg, I want it!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 6, 2013)

great form! Nice!!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2013)

More than lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 6, 2013)

That is just super!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 6, 2013)

Yay! Yellow besseae! It's nice. I've been watching my Eric Young flavum and it's showing signs that it may be blooming a little early this year. Not as yellow as your besseae, but it's hard to improve upon the flavum coloration.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2013)

Really nice. Is the green tint just a white balance issue?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2013)

Yay besseae!


----------



## 2Toned (Apr 7, 2013)

That's beautiful! The colour and comportment, amazing


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 7, 2013)

very nice one


----------



## John Boy (Apr 7, 2013)

very simple perfection.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 10, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2013)

You've got it going on!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2013)

Yellow besseaes are getting better and better!


----------



## Orchid-fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Today this was awarded an 87 point AM and had opened to 8.7cm (largest of any awarded yellows)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats! What is the parentage?


----------



## Orchid-fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Parentage wasn't listed on the tag but it is from Qintal's breeding. I bought three plants and so far 2 of 3 got awards. The other clone got an HCC.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

Very cool! Good acquisitions.


----------



## chrismende (Apr 13, 2013)

Orchid-fever said:


> Today this was awarded an 87 point AM and had opened to 8.7cm (largest of any awarded yellows)



Fabulous! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismende (Apr 14, 2013)

Orchid-fever said:


> Today this was awarded an 87 point AM and had opened to 8.7cm (largest of any awarded yellows)



Fabulous! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 14, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool: WTG!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2013)

Orchid-fever said:


> Parentage wasn't listed on the tag but it is from Qintal's breeding. I bought three plants and so far 2 of 3 got awards. The other clone got an HCC. [/IMG]



Wow -- congratulations!


----------

